
Show HN: Aquarium – endlessly generated psychedelic WebGL experience - upisfree
https://aquarium.ru/en
======
upisfree
24 years after the release of the first version of the site, the founders of
Russian rock music, “Aquarium” got a new psychedelic site with endless worlds
variants: just scroll to the end to see a new one.

trailer: [https://vimeo.com/418412430](https://vimeo.com/418412430)

tons of dev images and videos:
[https://artlebedev.com/aquarium/site2/process](https://artlebedev.com/aquarium/site2/process)

official announcement:
[https://artlebedev.com/aquarium/site2](https://artlebedev.com/aquarium/site2)

